# Wood pigeon with watery diarrhoea?



## palambus (Dec 21, 2016)

I own a male juvenile wood pigeon (_Columba palambus_) (as a companion animal) and he developed extremely watery diarrhoea on Monday evening. The faeces began brown, ocassionally with some green. Since then, his faeces have become far clearer with smaller quantities (pellet-like) of actual faecal matter. His behaviour hasn't changed and he doesn't seem to be uncomfortable.

He lives inside the house the majority of the time, but does go outside several days a week. His feed consists primarily of a standard racing pigeon/young racing pigeon mixture and conditioner with aniseed. I am concerned that the aniseed may not be helping, so I've recently removed the mixture containing aniseed oil from his diet.

Any advice?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If he otherwise seems as normal, off top of my head I'd say see if this change of poops persists or returns to usual. Only way to really know, otherwise, would be getting samples analysed by (for instance) Retford Poultry, though I appreciate that it is a difficult time of year to get that done quickly.

Unlikely the aniseed is going to be relevant. Our pigeons, woodies and doves all have much the same as yours - racing mix + conditioner.

If he goes outside, could pick up something I guess. Has he ever had a pigeon wormer, or anything for canker or coccidiosis?

Even in our enclosed aviary, very occasionally one of the gang may get worms.


----------



## palambus (Dec 21, 2016)

He's never had any medication, no. I've got standard pigeon wormer. Do you think it'd be worth worming him?


----------

